# Körper verformen



## fullsuit (14. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann mir jemand Tips geben, wie ich bei PS einen Menschlichen Körper verformen kann?
Also zum Beispiel die Hüften weiblicher machen oder den Busen verändern?
Möglichst so das es realistisch aussieht!


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. März 2004)

Versuche es mal mit dem Filter "Verflüssigen". Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug und den passenden Einstellungen kannst du z.B. die sekundären Geschlechtsmerkmale einer Dame ein wenig verändern


----------



## Flashy (15. März 2004)

Schau noch unter http://www.gfx4ever.com/. Da ist noch ein kleines Tutorial über Brustvergrösserung.


----------

